# Kabel Deutschland 50 statt 100 mbit



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

hab seit gestern von Kabel Deutschland eine 100er Leitung (Verstärker etc musste alles neu eingebaut werden). Jedoch bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen, einen Speedtest zu machen.
Der Download erreicht nur ~50 mbit, der Upload lag glaube ich bei 6 mbit.

Nun meine Frage:
Es heißt ja sowieso immer "bis zu", aber ich finde 50% von der eigentlich bezahlten Leistung sind zu wenig, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Als minimum hätte ich hier 70 mbit erwartet.

Ist das ein Grund sich zu beschweren, oder muss man damit leben?

Gruß
freakslikeme


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2013)

Durch die "bis zu Regelung" kannst Du eigentlich nicht viel machen außer mal unverbindlich anfragen ob mit Deinem Anschluss alles ok ist. Vielleicht finden die ja irgendeinen Fehler.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Mai 2013)

Kabel Deutschland ist nicht das gelbe vom ei, wie in Werbungen gepusht wird.


----------



## cryzen (5. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland ist nicht das gelbe vom ei, wie in Werbungen gepusht wird.


  ich würde nicht mehr wechseln kein anderer anbieter hat mich so gut beeindruckt


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. Mai 2013)

Also bei dem starken Einbruch kannste dich ruhig an der KD wenden normal ist das nicht.
Das du nur 50k bekommst ich habe noch nie einen Anschluss installiert der so stark vermindert war.
Hatte keinen 100k Anschluss unter 90k gemessen.

Was ich erstmal probieren würde das ganze mal per Lan direkt anzuschließen.
Und das Modem neuzustarten gerne mal gehabt das die Modems nicht gleich nach dem provisionieren 1a liefen.

Kannst dich ja dann nochmal melden.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2013)

Ist halt ein Shared Medium.
Miss es einfach mal nachts und mache das mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Servern.


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Shared Medium.
> Miss es einfach mal nachts und mache das mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Servern.


 
Darum soll er erst bei sich prüfen obs nicht wirklich an seiner Hardware/Verbindungen Wlan etc liegt.
Da man sonst noch die Frequenz ändern könnte wo dann noch Freiraum wäre.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Mai 2013)

War schon per LAN angeschlossen, muss mal schauen, Donnerstag bin ich das nächste mal in der Bude und da schau ich mir das Teil mal genauer an ^^ Danke für eure Meldungen!


----------



## K3n$! (5. Mai 2013)

Wie hast du denn überhaupt gemessen?


----------



## Barthi666 (5. Mai 2013)

Im allgemeinen ist es so, dass wenn du für die Geschwindigkeit die du effektiv erhälst einen günstigeren Tarif bekommen würdest dann müssen sie dich auf diesen Tarif abstufen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es bei Kabel Deutschland einen 50er Tarif also somit müssten sie dich abstufen und du müsstest weniger bezahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2013)

Wo steht das?


----------



## Barthi666 (5. Mai 2013)

Habe das vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen ich such den Link aber mal raus. Vorab aber ein Artikel, der behauptet, dass man sogar kündigen darf: Internet zu langsam: Testen Sie Ihren DSL-Speed vor Kündigung des Vertrages - techfacts.de


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Mai 2013)

Na hab den Speedtest von wieistmeineip.de genutzt.


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. Mai 2013)

Messen genau geht eh nur ob die Werte so ungefähr schonmal passen an der Dose.
Wie der D610 sollte so bei mindestens 50dB sein.
UKW glaube ich waren 63 dB und S20 mit 64dB wenn die Werte schonmal stimmen wars gut.

Ansonst sind natürlich die Werte am HÜP wichtig sowie der Verstärker.

Am Modem selbst sollte der Rauschabstand bei mindestens 32dB sein.
Upload zwischen 98 und 110 dBµV und der Download bei 57 - 73 dBµV.

Und die Werte die beim Kunden interessant sind wurde halt mittels Speedtest.net "gemessen".
Das war aber eher freiwillig damit derjenige so ne grobe Einschätzung hat.
Ne richtige Messung mit Downloads starten wo man die Bandbreite richtig fordern hätte können haben wir/ich nicht gemacht.
Zu Zeit intensiv und zu viele Kunden ... leider.

Und bevor hier schon über Tarifänderung noch weiter geredet wird sollte man erstmal schauen lassen, woran das wirklich liegt.
Denn ein einen Anschluss der nur 50% von erreicht wie draufsteht hatte ich noch nie gehabt.
Das hatte IMMER seine Gründe.

Edit: Nutz mal andere Anbieter zum messen wie speedtest.net und wähle mal auch verschiedene Server aus.
wieistmeineip.de gab immer nur Mist raus.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob du  einen Fritzbox hast und die bei Kabel genauso funktionieren, aber da könntest du die Werte finden die dort ankommen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Mai 2013)

Na hab halt dieses Kabeldeutschland modem. Ich schau mir das mal genauer an


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Mai 2013)

So war heut mal in der Wohnung und hab noch mal gemessen. Das erstemal war 70mbit und beim zweiten mal 90mbit.
Für mich zufriedenstellend


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Mai 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So war heut mal in der Wohnung und hab noch mal gemessen. Das erstemal war 70mbit und beim zweiten mal 90mbit.


 
Aber Hauptsache gleich beim ersten Mal alles an die große Glocke hängen anstatt ein zweites Mal zu prüfen oder ?


----------



## ZeroX360 (8. Mai 2013)

Konnte es mir nicht anders vorstellen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Mai 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Konnte es mir nicht anders vorstellen.


 
Ja, hatte beim ersten Test zweimal gemessen und beide male 50mbit gehabt. Hat mich schon geärgert


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2013)

Ganzen speedtests sind eh für die tonne und verfälschen ! Wenn du nen speedtest machst womit du dich an kabeldeutschland evtl auch wenden kannst guck bei denen auf die seite ob die einen eigenen test bereit stellen ! Wieistmeineip.de und konsorten kann man vergessen


----------



## MyArt (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn dann direkt mit High Speed Download testen: 

Index of /


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2013)

Index of /  läuft bei mir auch nicht rund, lade da nur mit 1,1 MB/S die testdatei wobei es 2,2 MB/s sein müßten ! bei steam hab ich jetzt mal einen download gestartet und da stimmt es wieder


----------



## MyArt (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe da noch nie Probleme gehabt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LooP74 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich kann auch nur sagen das ich nie Probleme mit Kabel Deutschland hatte.
Für mich ist die Leistung OK 
Kenne aber auch andere fälle,deshalb kann ich nur sagen ich habe Glück bin sehr zufrieden,hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2013)

habe mich bisher immer gesträubt zu kabelanbietern zu wechseln, da man mir NIE in der beratung sagen konnte ob ich zusätzlich die kabelgebühren zahlen muß um einen anschluß realisieren zu können, da ich nur internet/telefon bräuchte ( TV über dvbt ) war das bisher immer hinfällig für mich, da die herren mitarbeiter mir das nie sagen konnten


----------



## TheOnLY (8. Mai 2013)

Bein bei Unitymedia und zahle keine Kabelgebühren. Habe aber auch noch einen alten 64Mbit Vertrag


----------



## ZeroX360 (9. Mai 2013)

Solo Internet Phone geht auch wird halt dann ein IPO-Filter eingebaut zumindest bei der KDG.
Somit wird TV gesperrt und Internet Telefon läuft.
Das ganze hat sogar nen Vorteil durch den IPO-Filter.
Denn der Rauschabstand wird meist so um ca 2-4dB verbessert.


----------



## Tigris (9. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe auch KD und erreiche selbst mit Wlan 90 - 100 Mbits!


----------



## OlafderBarbar (9. Mai 2013)

Ich leb am Rand von Nordhorn einer 50.000 Einwohnerstadt glaubt ihr wenn ich den Tarif mit 100Mb/s. Buche diese auch erreiche ?


----------



## robbe (10. Mai 2013)

Woher sollen wir das wissen? Das kannst du nur probieren. In der Regel erreicht man aber die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit, wenn dein Cluster nicht grade überlastet ist.


----------



## OlafderBarbar (10. Mai 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Woher sollen wir das wissen? Das kannst du nur probieren. In der Regel erreicht man aber die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit, wenn dein Cluster nicht grade überlastet ist.



Also einfach ausprobieren ?


----------



## ZeroX360 (10. Mai 2013)

Ja einfach ausprobieren kannst es ja wieder kündigen wenn du doch nicht möchtest.
Aber eigentlich kommt das immer an wenn HÜP und Hausanlage in Ordnung ist.


----------

